# showing penis??



## patches2593 (Jan 23, 2012)

so i was holding my bunny on his back in my arms so i could treat his sore hocks and his penis was showing. ive never seen it before, like show. it was almost like the fur was parted imn not sure, is this bad? has this evre happened to someone else?

also another question. my rabbbit grinds his teeth but hes always doing it and i dont think hes in pain cuz he doesnt show any othe rsigns of pain. and whe ni pet him, he grinds his teeth and he LOVES whe ni pet him. he lays down and puts his head down and ill just pet his head and his ears. does tooth grinding always stand for pain??? do you think he's in pain?? HELP


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 23, 2012)

*patches2593 wrote: *


> so i was holding my bunny on his back in my arms so i could treat his sore hocks and his penis was showing. ive never seen it before, like show. it was almost like the fur was parted imn not sure, is this bad? has this evre happened to someone else?
> 
> also another question. my rabbbit grinds his teeth but hes always doing it and i dont think hes in pain cuz he doesnt show any othe rsigns of pain. and whe ni pet him, he grinds his teeth and he LOVES whe ni pet him. he lays down and puts his head down and ill just pet his head and his ears. does tooth grinding always stand for pain??? do you think he's in pain?? HELP



Sorry never happened to me. My bunnies have been very careful not to show me their penises. 

Regarding the grinding the teeth all the time, and how much your bunny loves to be pet, I'm borrowing Fuzzy Rabbit's interesting way to show you bunny behavior through pics. Are you sure your bunny is not in pain? I know they purr, but I don't think all the time. How loud is it? 

Hope this helps. 
http://www.fuzzy-rabbit.com/behaviourfaq.htm

K


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 23, 2012)

Is he neutered? The penis can extend out when they are aroused, basically like an erection. It can happen with neutered males if they are very aroused, but is much less common. 

Tooth grinding can be a sign of happiness. It is sort of like purring. This is a light grind compared to a harder grind when they are in pain. It sounds like he is doing a happy grind.


----------



## Anaira (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it actually stuck out(like paraphimosis}? If so, you need to try get it back again, or yes, it could cause trouble.


----------



## buster2369 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have had a similar experience with the penis issue. My rabbit is not neutered so that may be why. He tends to show it when he stretches, very odd and he doesn't seem to mind when I look at at:confused2: LOL

As for tooth grinding, it's normal for them to grind when they are just relaxed and not being petted. If it is excessive and very loud I would take him to the doc. Rabbits usually act odd when they are in pain so you'll know if there's a problem


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 24, 2012)

Before Gary was neutered he would hump everything. When I would pick him up off my molested slippers, for example, he would be hanging out for the whole world to see. He hasn't been hanging out since his snip.

I would be worried if you can actually hear the tooth grinding. When buns are tooth purring it's more of a vibration you feel than something that is easy to hear.


----------



## Deif (Jan 24, 2012)

my rabbit apple grinds his teeth i took him to the vet and found his teeth need filing down they are growing too fast but he isnt in pain, i would suggest you take your bunny to the vet to have a look just to be on the safe side :biggrin: x


----------



## patches2593 (Jan 25, 2012)

he is neutered. i cant here the grinding i can just see it ALWAYS. i dont think tis stuck out, i can just see i too


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 25, 2012)

*patches2593 wrote: *


> he is neutered. i cant here the grinding i can just see it ALWAYS. i dont think tis stuck out, i can just see i too



I wonder if that's his way of keeping his teeth down. I know rabbits need to maintain their teeth because they grow. That's what all the chewing is all about. Maybe he does this for some reason and not in any pain actually. 

I would just watch him. If he's eating, drinking, pooping and peeing, showing no signs of pain, it could be just his thing to do for his teeth. Maybe bring up this habit with the Vet at next visit. Or maybe just give a call. I know my Rabbit Vet is really good if I have a question. Might not get to talk to him right away, but he does get back the same day. 

regarding his penis, as long as he's not having problems peeing, not stuck out, again, just watch and observe. 

Rabbits are individuals and they all have their individual quirks. 

K


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm reading a book called "Pleasurable Kingdom: Animals and the nature of feeling good" by Jonathan Balcombe. The book makes an argument that animals find pleasure in various ways - through play, food, and sex, including masterbating. Perhaps he's just having a good time?


----------



## patches2593 (Jan 25, 2012)

lol


----------



## Elda (Jan 31, 2012)

If he is not neutered and is at a mature age in his bunny life then him showing you his penis means he is horny. When you see this next time try petting his butt and he might actually start humping. As for the grinding of teeth, it just means he is so happy. If he stops grinding when you stop petting him then you know he was enjoying your massage.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 1, 2012)

Could also be from being irriated. Do you trim around his pubic area so that he doesn't get sore. We have had rabbits drag hair back into their penis shaft, so that it does not properly retract.


----------



## Donna Standar (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm wondering if they retract their penises...I just held my guy, he is neutered, he had some poop stuck under his tail and I didn't see a penis at all...is that possible? I know they can suck up the scrotum but a penis too????


----------

